# bud turning brown after drying/curing?



## anomolies (Aug 6, 2011)

It's green freshly cut, but after a few weeks of drying it turns brown. Still looks great but it's just brownish, part of it is from the tinge of the trichomes.

What am I doing wrong? Or should I be harvesting earlier so the trichomes stay white during the drying process?


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 6, 2011)

do you have any pics?? only brownish that ive seen buds get is from rot...pics would def help


----------



## anomolies (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## anomolies (Aug 6, 2011)

This was how it looked freshly cut:


----------



## Monkeyfloss (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks good to me ... How does it smell or smoke?

Naturally as the green chlorophyll fades you would expect the other pigments present in the bud to show through. This is very dependent on the strain though as weve all smoked bud that is bright green when dry. To make doubley sure its not bud rot I would examine my setup to see if somehow moisure was being held onto the plant.


----------



## Dominathan (Aug 6, 2011)

Still looks pretty good man! Maybe it's been overexposed to light during the curing process? Just a thought!


----------



## anomolies (Aug 6, 2011)

it smells/smokes great. it's just that most of my strains dry to a darker golden brown color. This is chernobyl btw. Actually, I used to have another chernobyl lemon pheno that was really light green.

hmm maybe that's it? I don't dry my buds in a dark room but in an airy room that gets indirect sunlight. They cure in the dark though


----------



## cacamal (Aug 6, 2011)

looks good some strains turn a nice golden brown when dried properly whle some stay lime green


----------



## Po boy (Aug 6, 2011)

looks great ! i'll smoke it


----------



## canefan (Aug 6, 2011)

anomolies said:


> it smells/smokes great. it's just that most of my strains dry to a darker golden brown color. This is chernobyl btw. Actually, I used to have another chernobyl lemon pheno that was really light green.
> 
> hmm maybe that's it? I don't dry my buds in a dark room but in an airy room that gets indirect sunlight. They cure in the dark though


 I dry the same way and they look like most of mine do, strain will also play a part in it. In general the more light the more golden the bud, seem to be my results. I have very high humidity problems and open air drying is my only option in order to keep my dry times in the 14 to 21 day range.
Nice looking buds by the way


----------



## Kimmybob (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like Tai weed I used to get in the 70's.


----------



## MsBBB (Aug 11, 2011)

anomolies said:


> It's green freshly cut, but after a few weeks of drying it turns brown. Still looks great but it's just brownish, part of it is from the tinge of the trichomes.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Or should I be harvesting earlier so the trichomes stay white during the drying process?


*As you've already heard, it could be the strain, light, or other. My input falls under other because once I have jarred my bud it stays pretty much the same color because it is "sealed" in an air tight container. It's the plant matter that changes color not so much trichomes changing color. Being exposed to air, heat and light makes it lose the green turning it to a beige, brownish or tan color. I just smoked some AK48 that was not in an air tight container and it had turned much lighter in color. The smoke was better than I remembered.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2011)

What does the bud look like on the inside? How long are you drying out the bud before you start the curing process? At this point the only thing Id worry about is mold. I've had a few buds turn brown and eventually mold because I didn't dry them enough prior to the cure. Im not saying your buds are molded, but you should beware of it because it happens.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 12, 2011)

canefan said:


> I dry the same way and they look like most of mine do, strain will also play a part in it. In general the more light the more golden the bud, seem to be my results. I have very high humidity problems and open air drying is my only option in order to keep my dry times in the 14 to 21 day range.
> Nice looking buds by the way


I read an article once about that being the reason for the old weeds in the 70's like Acapulco Gold.... Apparently they would just dry it in bundles outside, restacking every once in a while to prevent mold.


----------



## purplegrapez (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey man ive seen alot of chernobyl look like this in denver dispensaries as far as the brownish look. I wouldnt worry


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Aug 12, 2011)

CanadianDank said:


> I read an article once about that being the reason for the old weeds in the 70's like Acapulco Gold.... Apparently they would just dry it in bundles outside, restacking every once in a while to prevent mold.


 i was readin sumthing about that just the other night, it was in columbia they'd do it


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Aug 12, 2011)

and id say if the smokes good, w/ a good high, color wouldnt concern me


----------



## SimonD (Aug 14, 2011)

Brown happens. It's a matter of genetics and a good cure. It's not a bad thing.

Simon


----------



## SupaM (Aug 14, 2011)

Usually, the longer I cure bud, it takes on that tinge, but it's also the smoothest...
ATB!


----------



## thehanz123 (Oct 17, 2011)

honestly, i think you cured ur buds when they were a little too wet


----------



## MORE COWBELL (Nov 2, 2011)

THE MORE RESIN THAT YOUR BUDS CONTAIN-THE DARKER THEY WILL BE AFTER CURE!
curing removes Chlorophyll- which is green
your dank looks perfect and looks like dankity dank-nice cure
dark brown to black indicas are the best for night time


----------



## Trickmini (Oct 30, 2021)

thehanz123 said:


> honestly, i think you cured ur buds when they were a little too wet


I agree.


----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 30, 2021)

Regurgitating a thread from 10 years ago just to agree?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 30, 2021)

Buds are ash by now


----------

